# do bettas like this tend to marble?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Or do they have the same chance of marbling as any betta?

Here are some examples. They are random pictures I found on Google. I'm not sure what you call this coloring...but yeah...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Nope. I highly doubt you would ever find one like that that marbles.


----------



## free2battle1 (Feb 9, 2013)

it all depends if they have the marbling genes. although i can say that ive seen bettas (particularly here) "color" up or brighten up due to good living conditions that they live in. sorry if that was not much


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Cool. That was the answer I wanted, because I am really into these now and if I got one I wouldn't want it transforming on me ("coloring up" is fine, of course).

What would you call that kind of coloration though?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Nope. I highly doubt you would ever find one like that that marbles.


Even that crowntail with the few blue scales on his body won't change?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

He may brighten but not change. a lot of times the typical marble actually has a darker body then the fins. Or ends up like that at least. Mine started White and transucent in the fins. Now a dark blue body(that was the very first change) and tranlucent but colorful fins and a pink face with red lips lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I heard that marbles are often butterflies at some point. Is that true?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I think those would be classified as multicolora but there could be a "line name" for them. 

The butterfly and marble gene are related. A breeder I know did a marble spawn and got butterfly's.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> I think those would be classified as multicolora but there could be a "line name" for them.
> 
> The butterfly and marble gene are related. A breeder I know did a marble spawn and got butterfly's.


But those guys in the pictures aren't butterflies, right? And what if they have a few colored scales on their bodies? Does that necessarily mean they are marbles?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No, none of them are butterflys. And the off-color scales are not marble either.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> No, none of them are butterflys. And the off-color scales are not marble either.


Okay. Thanks Matt!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh and just because they are butterfly's does not mean they are marble/will start marbling btw! You're welcome!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Oh and just because they are butterfly's does not mean they are marble/will start marbling btw! You're welcome!


Okay got it thanks! Since you are a breeder and everything I may send you a message with another question....I hope I'm not too annoying lol...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Telltale signs of marbles are random splotches of color or lack thereof and changing color- especially when it is in patches. Like this-









Don't worry you aren't annoying lol.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Telltale signs of marbles are random splotches of color or lack thereof and changing color- especially when it is in patches. Like this-
> 
> View attachment 121762
> 
> ...


But aren't a few mismatched scales on the body just mini patches?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There is a difference though... Marbling is caused by a gene (if you want I will explain it) and random, differently colored scales are common and don't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> There is a difference though... Marbling is caused by a gene (if you want I will explain it) and random, differently colored scales are common and don't necessarily mean anything.


I just want to know some visual signs of marbles so I know what to avoid....So if there is a visual difference, please explain.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Why do you want to avoid marbles?

If you see a fish that is like the one above, that is a dead giveaway. Cellophane bettas with extra "dalmation spots" are probably marbles. Petstores don't get marbles in to much anyways.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Why do you want to avoid marbles?
> 
> If you see a fish that is like the one above, that is a dead giveaway. Cellophane bettas with extra "dalmation spots" are probably marbles. Petstores don't get marbles in to much anyways.


I just don't like marbles lol.

Would my lfs be considered a pet store?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Marbles do not always have the dark patches of color. I have had a few who changed completely, slowly. There will be discolored scales, usually, but not always dark patches. There are also the jumping gene ones... More rare of course. When you go into a store, take a look at some of the bettas and compare their scales. Some will show odd scales that are a bit darker or lighter than the rest. Perhaps their body will already be half colored, and the other half the older color. Some marbles also have some shine to certain scales (not to be confused with any diseases!!), while the non-marbles will have more of a matt-look, or an even coloration over their body.

If you want to be absolutely sure, go with a solid or bi-color. Not all butterflies marble either, they are just under that category.

LFS is technically a fish store, not a pet store. Pet store refers to more than fish, such as the furries, the birds, etc. I wish I had an LFS here! I boycott the only one I have been to, because of the last time I went there. -.- I may try them again, just once, to see if they got any better. If they didn't, it is a permanent boycott.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Marbles do not always have the dark patches of color. I have had a few who changed completely, slowly. There will be discolored scales, usually, but not always dark patches. There are also the jumping gene ones... More rare of course. When you go into a store, take a look at some of the bettas and compare their scales. Some will show odd scales that are a bit darker or lighter than the rest. Perhaps their body will already be half colored, and the other half the older color. Some marbles also have some shine to certain scales (not to be confused with any diseases!!), while the non-marbles will have more of a matt-look, or an even coloration over their body.
> 
> If you want to be absolutely sure, go with a solid or bi-color. Not all butterflies marble either, they are just under that category.
> 
> LFS is technically a fish store, not a pet store. Pet store refers to more than fish, such as the furries, the birds, etc. I wish I had an LFS here! I boycott the only one I have been to, because of the last time I went there. -.- I may try them again, just once, to see if they got any better. If they didn't, it is a permanent boycott.


I think I want to get my next betta from my lfs, because instead of a small bowl or cup, they keep their bettas in fry box type things in the side of a larger tank, so while they have a bit less room, they at least have clean water...

Would those fish in the pictures I posted be considered cambodian?

Do lfs have the same chance of carrying marbles as a lps?

And what do you think of my pictures? Do they look like a type that will marble to you? Would that crowntail with the colored scales on tye body have a higher chance of eventually changing than the other two?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, I would say the crown would have a higher chance of marbling, however non are true cambodian. The veil may be mistaken as one, but is not. Remember my Peaches? She was a flawless cambodian... Not a mark on her body, and her red/orange fins set her off nicely, as a true cambo. 

Compared to Ghengis's doppleganger, who was a marble. Ghengis was an actual butterfly, while this fella almost had the markings... However, had tinged blue for the clear and purple/red slowly came out near his body.

Crayola was a multicolor, not a marble.

And finally, Jackson, was a marble. Blue came out slowly in small parts on his white body.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh I see...So all whites or cellophanes are risky?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i have had bettas that looked like that and they all turned blue


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Oh I see...So all whites or cellophanes are risky?


I would say so to some degree. I love it however. I'm not speaking as an expert however. I had to research what was "wrong" with my daughters betta when he startd shifting colors. 1 fast color change and most of the rest has been rather slow. He was both White and was a cellophane. I (sorry wally lol) was not impressed with him but y daughter wanted him. If I remember correctly I did see faint color in random areas but it was so fint it was like someone had thrown bleach on the color. Strangley those random areas mostly didn't turn into that color. As much as it's weird not to know what color your fish will be when you wake up it's suprisingly fun once your sure thats what it is.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have seen someone's white fish go dark blue. THAT was a jumping gene. :lol:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Cellos pop up all the time in a marble spawn... Talk to logisticsguy. Often they will not be solid cello but they could be.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol okay so....those little guys in the pictures in he first post are multicolors and probably don't have the jumping gene....but might


----------

